# UVC-gerät bei filter mit vortex



## Teichforum.info (14. Sep. 2003)

ich werde mir einen patronenfilter mit vortex bauen.ein uvc gerät will ich auch daran anschließen, aber nur wenn es hart auf hart kommt.diese dinger schluckan aber einiges an leistung.
außerdem soll er als schwerkraft-filter laufen.

wie soll ich ihn dann anschließen???
erst, hinter die pumpe,wenn sie das wasser sschon raus pumpt???oder gibt es eine andere lösung?

vielleichtden schutz abziehen und einfach reinhängen?  ist aber auch sch...

bin für jede antwort dankbar...


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Sep. 2003)

Hi Luke,
wieso schlucken die UVC Leistung?
Bei 7000 ltr. nimmst Du eine 10000 er UVC, die hat gerade mal 11 Watt. Einschalten nur im Bedarfsfall, dann läuft sie 3-4 Tage und das Wasser ist wieder klar. Dieses Jahr habe ich die UVC gar nicht gebraucht. Das ist ganz unterschiedlich. 
Eingebaut wird ein UVC normalerweise zwischen Vortex und Bürstenkammer. Die Grünalgen verklumpen und bleiben in den Bürsten hängen. 
Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Sep. 2003)

ich habe gelesen, dass uvc einiges der pumpenleistung schluckt...ich habe schon ein uvc von meinem alten filter.ein 7000-er uvc.diesen wollte ich noch weiter verwenden.

wie/wo soll ich ihn zwischen-schalten? in das 75-er oder 100-er rohr zwischen vortex und patronenfilter?
keine ahnung wie das genau gehen soll... sollte ich die äußere lichtundurchlässige schutzhülle abmachen, ein loch in das verbindungsstück zw. vortex und filter bohren und das uvc einsetzen/kleben???

auch eine möglichkeit,oder?


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Luke, 

stimmt schon, je nach Bauart frisst UVC schon Pumpenleistung, ist aber relativ und kommt auch auf das "Paket" der nominalen Pumpenleistung zum sonst noch vorhandenen Förderverlust an...

Deine Gedankengänge zum "Sezieren" des UVC habe ich zwar nicht ganz verstanden, ich möchte es dabei auch gar nicht wirklich wissen.... !

Irgendwo in dem geplanten Schwerkraftsystem wird es eine Pumpe geben, von der Wasser mit einem Schlauch weitergefördert wird. 
Die Diskussionen über UVC sind nahezu unerschöpflich und genau aus diesem Grund würde ich das UVC genau dort installieren wo es aus praktischen Gründen am einfachsten möglich ist - an einem üblichen Schlauch -  egal ob vor, hinter, über,unter dem Filter...

Gruß
Robbi


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Luke, 

stimmt schon, je nach Bauart frisst UVC schon Pumpenleistung, ist aber relativ und kommt auch auf das "Paket" der nominalen Pumpenleistung zum sonst noch vorhandenen Förderverlust an...

Deine Gedankengänge zum "Sezieren" des UVC habe ich zwar nicht ganz verstanden, ich möchte es dabei auch gar nicht wirklich wissen.... !

Irgendwo in dem geplanten Schwerkraftsystem wird es eine Pumpe geben, von der Wasser mit einem Schlauch weitergefördert wird. 
Die Diskussionen über UVC sind nahezu unerschöpflich und genau aus diesem Grund würde ich das UVC genau dort installieren wo es aus praktischen Gründen am einfachsten möglich ist - an einem üblichen Schlauch -  egal ob vor, hinter, über,unter dem Filter...

Gruß
Robbi


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Sep. 2003)

Hi Luke,
Ich habe keinen Überblick über Dein __ Filtersystem. Ein Foto könnte da mal  weiterhelfen. 
NICHT den UVC zerlegen. Du mußt zur Reinigung und zum Lampenwechsel immer ran kommen. Und gefährlich ist dies obendrein. 
Wie Robbi schon schrieb, irgendwo muß doch eine Schlauchverbindung zwischen Vortex und den anderen mech. Filtern sein und da muß der UVC rein. Denke auch an den Winter, da sollte der UVC nämlich in Sicherheit, also raus vom System. 
Aber Robbi, nach dem Filter??? Wieso nach dem Filter??? Dann hauts Dir die verklumpten Grünalgen direckt in den Bio-Filter, oder in den Teich zurück. 
Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Sep. 2003)

Hallo @all

Das habe ich aus einem anderem Forum kopiert
Hat Robert geschrieben
---------------------------------------------------------------------------

UV-C Bestrahlung ist in weiten Bereichen der Wasseraufbereitung und der Lebensmitteltechnik ein beliebtes Mittel zur Wassersterilisation 
Die dort gemachten Erfahrungen sind jedoch auf Grund der deutlich anderen Bedingungen im KOI Teich nicht so einfach übertragbar. 
Doch zunächst zur Funktionsweise: 

1. Grundlagen 

Die Wirkung von UV-Strahlen auf Mikroorganismen beruht auf photochemischen Reaktionen im Zellkern. Im Zellkern wird die Erbinformation der Zelle als Desoxyribonukleinsäure (DNA) in zwei komplementären Strängen repräsentiert. Die Erbinformation ist die genau festgelegte Reihenfolge der vier Nucleotidbasen Adenin (A), Thymin (T), Guanin(G), und Cytosin(C), den Bausteinen der DNA. Diese Basen binden sich in einem DNA-Strang sehr fest aneinander und bilden schwache Bindungen zu den Basen des komplementären Strangs, nämlich zwischen A und T einerseits und zwischen G und C andererseits (siehe Bild 1 ).


Wenn UV-Strahlung bestimmter Wellenlänge in den Zellkern eindringt, können an den Basen photochemische Reaktionen stattfinden. Am häufigsten findet die photochemische Dimerbildung aus zwei benachbarten Thyminbasen statt. Dabei wird unter Absorption eines UV-Strahlungsquant aus den beiden Thyminbasen eine ringförmige, dem Cyclobutan ähnliche Verbindung gebildet. Mikroorganismen mit derartig durch UV-Strahlen geschädigtem Zellkern leben normalerweise weiter, haben jedoch ihre Zellteilungsfähigkeit und damit ihre Vermehrungsfähigkeit verloren. Denn durch die photochemische Umwandlung benachbarter Thyminbasen in Verbindungen eines anderen Typs ist Erbinformation verloren gegangen. Darüber hinaus sind an bestimmten Stellen der DNA Zeichen eingefügt worden, die dem genetischen Code der Natur fremd sind. Im Zuge der Zellteilung wird für die Tochterzelle die auf der DNA gespeicherte genetische Information der Mutterzelle auf eine neugebildete Tochter-DNA kopiert. Werden bei diesem Kopiervorgang Fremdverbindungen in der Mutter-DNA festgestellt, bricht der Kopiervorgang ab. Damit hat die Zelle ihre Teilungsfähigkeit verloren. 

Um die beschriebenen photochemischen Reaktionen zu bewirken, muß die UV-Strahlung eine bestimmte Quantenenergie, also Wellenlänge, besitzen. Bild 2 zeigt, daß UV-Strahlung fast ausschließlich im Bereich des UV - C, nämlich der Wellenlängen zwischen 200 nm bis 280 nm, mit einem ausgeprägten Maximum zwischen 260 nm und 270 nm mikrobizid wirksam ist. Die Wirkung einer Bestrahlung von Mikroorganismen mit UV-Strahlung wird als "Überlebensrate", nämlich der Anteil einer Ausgangspopulation, der nach Bestrahlung noch vermehrungsfähig ist, definiert. Ob die UV-Strahlung bei einem einzelnen Mikroorganismus die gewünschte Wirkung erzielt, hängt von der Trefferzahl, nämlich der Anzahl der UV-induzierten Schädigungen der DNA ab. Diese richtet sich nach der Empfindlichkeit des Mikroorganismus gegenüber UV-Strahlung und der pro Flächeneinheit eingestrahlten Strahlungsenergie, auch Dosis genannt, ausgedruckt in J/m2. Die Empfindlichkeit von Mikroorganismen gegenüber UV-Strahlung kann sehr unterschiedlich sein. Sie hängt von folgenden Faktoren ab: 

Häufigkeit UV-empfindlicher Basensequenzen in der DNA 
Vorhandensein und Stärke zellulärer Mechanismen zur Reparatur UV-induzierter Schäden 
UV-Durchlässigkeit äußerer Zellmembranen 
Die Dosisanforderung für die Trinkwasserdesinfektion variiert zwischen 250 J/m2 und 400 J/m2. Für andere Anwendungen gelten je nach Mikroorganismus und Anforderungen teilweise erheblich höhere Richtwerte.


2. Einsatz der UV-Bestrahlung zur Wasserbehandlung für Zier- und Fischzuchtteiche 

Durch UV-Bestrahlung von Wasser kann bei richtiger Auslegung grundsätzlich die Einhaltung der mikrobiologischen Anforderungen der Trinkwasserverordnung gewährleistet werden, sofern das Wasser eine hinreichende UV-Durchlässigkeit ( Ausgedrückt als Transmission in %/cm bei der Wellenlänge von 254 nm ) und weitgehende Partikelfreiheit aufweist. Dies gilt auch für Wasser in Fischzuchtteichen. In dieser Anwendung ist die Einrichtung eines Reinigungskreislaufs wie folgt erforderlich: 

Abscheidung grober Verunreinigungen 
Kiesfiltration 
UV-Bestrahlung 
Durch geeignete Auslegung der Voraufbereitung ist eine Transmission nach Kiesfiltration von 90 bis 98 %/cm sowie eine weitgehende Partikelfreiheit zu erzielen. Ein Wasser derartiger Beschaffenheit ist sehr gut für eine UV-Behandlung geeignet. Unter diesen Bedingungen kann die mikrobiologische Beschaffenheit des Wassers nach UV-Bestrahlung gemäß Trinkwasserverordnung gewährleistet werden. Die mikrobiologische Beschaffenheit des Beckeninhaltes eines Zier- oder Fischzuchtteiches hängt darüber hinaus noch von folgenden Parametern ab: 

Beckeninhalt 
Besatz mit Fischen nach Anzahl und Größe 
Bepflanzung des Beckens 
Nährstoffeintrag aus der Umgebung 
Umwälzung 
In Regel werden an den Beckeninhalt mikrobiologische Anforderungen gemäß EG-Badewasserverordnung gestellt. Die Umwälzung des Beckeninhaltes ist auf die Belastung nach Maßgabe der obengenannten Parameter abzustimmen. Bei hoher mikrobiologischer Belastung ist eine erhöhte Umwälzrate zu wählen. 

Zur Inaktivierung der mikrobiologischen Belastung ist zu beachten, daß nicht die UV-Lampenleistung entscheidend ist, sondern die installierte UV-Dosis in J/m2, die die jeweilige Durchflußleistung und Transmission des Wassers berücksichtigt. Diese sollte bei einer Transmission von 90 %/cm mindestens 700 J/m2 betragen. In der Praxis hat sich als Richtwert eine zehnfache Umwälzung des Beckeninhaltes pro Tag bewährt. 


3. Begriffe 

Nach diesem Theoretischen Teil ist man zumindest dahingehend schlauer, das die Wirkung einer UV Lampe von vielen Faktoren abhängt. 


Wasserdurchsatz 
Wassertemperatur 
Strömungsgeschwindigkeit 
Wasserverschmutzung mit Schwebstoffen 
Abstand des Wassers zur UV Quelle 
Alter der Lampe 
Leistung der Lampe 
Technik der Lampe bzw. der Strahlungserzeugung 


Daneben gibt es in den diversen Hochglanzprospekten Bezeichnungen wie Hochfrequenz UV-C, Niederdruck-, und Hochdruck-UV-C. 
Doch was ist was und was brauchen wir im Koi Teich um eine Entkeimung und Algenvernichtung zu erreichen! 

Hochfrequenz UV-C, bezeichnet keine Lampenart sondern bezieht sich auf die Ansteuerung der Röhre. Hier handelt es sich um ein anderes Netzteil welches die Röhre schonender ansteuert, bei ansonsten gleicher Strahlungsintensität. Daraus resultiert eine etwas erhöhte Lebensdauer der Röhre. Das Entkeimungsergebnis ist das gleiche wie bei einer konventionell angesteuerten Röhre. 

Hochdrucklampen. Quecksilberdampf-Hochdruckbrenner haben zwar einen nennenswerten Anteil an kurzwelligem UV (Wirkungsgrad ca. 10-15%), jedoch strahlen sie vielmehr mittel-, oder langwelliges UV sowie sichtbare Strahlung ab. Ihre Ausbeute ist somit für die Bakterientötung nicht optimal. Möchte man dort ein gutes Ergebnis erzielen so werden große Leistungen benötigt. 

Niederdrucklampen. Anders ist es bei der Quecksilber-Niederdruckentladung. Als Primärstrahlung entsteht fast ausschließlich eine Spektrallinie bei 254 nm, d.h. praktisch im Maximum der Bakterientötung. Wirkungsgrad ca. 30 %. Durch ein geeignetes Kolbenglas muß nur dafür gesorgt werden, dass die Strahlung möglichst ohne Schwächung nach Außen tritt. 

Die Firma Philips hat als einzige ein Patent darauf ein Glas herzustellen, welches diese Strahlung durchlässt. Die Philips TUV-Lampen aus klarem Spezialglas entsprechen in ihren geometrischen und elektrischen Werten den bekannten Leuchtstofflampen und werden genau wie diese an einer Drosselspule betrieben und mit Starter gezündet. Seit Anfang 1989 sind diese Lampen mit einer speziellen Innenbeschichtung versehen, die das Einlagern von Stoffen der Lampenfüllung in das Lampenglas verhindert (sozusagen das Blind werden von Innen) Damit erreicht man eine außergewöhnlich hohe Lebensdauer von teilweise über 8000 h bei geringem Strahlungsrückfall. 

Wie bei allen Entladungslampen besteht auch bei TUV-Lampen ein Zusammenhang zwischen Temperatur und UV Ausbeute. Die HG-Niederdruck-Resonanzlinie 253,7 nm wird dann am stärksten erzeugt, wenn der richtige Dampfdruck im Entladungsrohr herrscht. Dieser Druck richtet sich praktisch nur nach der Temperatur und stellt sich bei einer Umgebungstemperatur von ca. 20°C optimal ein. In einem offenen System beträgt dann die Kolbentemperatur etwa 40 °C. Der Dampfdruck richtet sich immer entsprechend einem physikalischen Gesetz, nach der kühlsten Stelle der Lampe (und sei diese noch so klein). Zu hohe oder zu niedrige Temperaturführen insoweit zu Dampfdruckänderungen und daher zu niedrigeren UV-Ausbeuten. 


4. Das Fazit 

daraus ist, das Sie vor dem Kauf einer UV Lampe zunächst danach sehen sollten, welche Röhre darin ist. Handelt es sich um eine Niederdruck oder eine Hochdruckröhre. Um das gleiche Strahlungs-, und damit Entkeimungsergebnis zu erzielen, benötigen sie bei einer Niederdruckröhre z.B. elektrische Leistung 55 Watt, davon 30 % Strahlungsleistung entsprechen 16,5 Watt. Bei einer Hochdruckröhre brauchen sie für 16,5 Watt Strahlungsleistung sage und schreibe 110 Watt elektrischer Leistung, die wie oben beschrieben damit viel zu teuer eingekauft ist. 
Ob es nun eine Hochfrequenz UV-C sein muss oder nicht sei mal dahingestellt. Eine UV-Lampe läuft 24 h am Tag und damit ist der Vorteil des schonenderen Startens nicht maßgeblich. Bei der Lebensdauer konnte ich bisher auch nie einen Unterschied feststellen, beide Typen laufen bei mir schon Jahre und die Röhren werden nach 8000 Betriebsstunden ausgewechselt obwohl beide noch brennen. 

Also ist die Auswahl der Lampenleistung bezogen auf die Teichgröße und das gewünschte Ergebnis der einzige Faktor nach welchem die Röhre ausgesucht werden sollte. Niederdruckröhren gibt es in beliebigen Größen und das gleiche Ergebnis erzielt man ebenfalls wenn man z.B. zwei 55 Watt UV-C Niederdrucklampen hintereinander schaltet statt eine 110 Watt Lampe zu verwenden. Faktum ist aber auch, das die Lampen unter 30 Watt eher funktionieren weil man daran glaubt als wegen der tatsächlichen Leistung. Bei 11 Watt z.B. bleiben gerade mal 3,3 Watt UV-C Leistung, damit kann man dann vielleicht noch in einer kleinen Quarantäne für Entkeimung sorgen, aber bestimmt nicht in einem Teich. 

Bleibt abschließend die Frage wie viel will ich denn erreichen. Ist mein Ziel in erster Linie das abtöten der Grünalgen, dann reichen für 30 Kubikmeter ca. 55 Watt elektrischer Leistung allemal aus. Möchte ich hingegen auch noch entkeimen, dann ist wenigstens das Doppelte, eher das vierfache notwendig. 

Wir werden demnächst einmal konkret ermitteln, welchen Einfluss auf die Keimbelastung das zu und Abschalten von weiteren UV-C Lampen auf den Teich hat. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------
 Paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Sep. 2003)

@paul:
danke für diese VIELEN info's  

@rainthanner:
mein uvc hat eine innere und äußere hülle.zwischen den beide fließt das wasser .die innere läßt licht durch und kommt mit dem wasser in kontakt.die äußere ist lichtundurclässig, was auch besser ist. wenn ich jetzt diese lichtundurchlässige hülle abnehme und die in das verbindungsrohr zw. vortex und patronenfilter klebe, tötet es doch meine keine ab und kann anschließend von meinem filter abgebaut werden, oder??wenn ich das uvc hinter die pumpe setze, werden die abgetöteten keime,etc. ungefiltert in den teich gespült....

ich habe mir das so gedacht:


----------



## Teichforum.info (16. Sep. 2003)

Hi Luke,  dea: 
ich verstehe das jetzt schon. Da ist keine Schlauchverbindung, wo der UVC dazwischen könnte. Die eigentliche UVC steckt dann quer im  Verbindungsrohr. Denke schon, oder? Das müsste funktionieren. Probiere einfach mal Deine Lösung aus. 
Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Paul, 

der von dir eingestellte Artikel ist nicht von Robert. J., ist aber auch egal...

Hast du in dem Zusammenhang einen Ansatz, in welchem zeitlichen Rahmen sich durch UVC manipulierten Schwebealgen verändern d.h "verklumpen" ? Passiert dies so schnell, dass die Einbaulage des UVC im Umfeld des Filter relevant ist oder drehen die Schwebelagen bis zu einer Veränderung sowieso noch die eine oder andere Runde im Teich?

Gruß
Robbi


----------



## Teichforum.info (17. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Luke, 

sofern es überhaupt solche "Mini-UVC" gibt, die für solch eine Einbaulage geeignet sind,  ist bei der angedachten Einbaulage fraglich, ob hier in Sachen Verweildauer überhaupt eine Wirkung eintreten wird...?!

Gruß
Robbi


----------



## Teichforum.info (18. Sep. 2003)

@Robbi:
ich glaube, das die kontakteit der strahlen nicht besonders lang ist, aber mir fällt im moment nix besseres ein. wenn du eine bessere lösung kennst, nur raus damit....


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Sep. 2003)

hallo luke,

zuerst habe ich eine unstimmigkeit in deiner zeichnung - und zwar die rote linie des filters in welche du die aquamax integriert hast mutet komisch an da man eine aqm nicht in reihe schalten kann, aber sicher ist es nur ein zeichnerischer fehler.

ein lösungsansatz könnte sein: nach der pumpe den schlauch aus dem filter führen úv dazwischen und wieder runter zum ausgang filter - dies könnte auch als bypass funktionieren mit direkter einleitung in den teich - bei einem der nächsten rundgänge des wassers werden die verklumpten algen dann im filter gesammelt.
oder ganz verrückt - den bypass wieder in den vortex leiten dann hast du sie gleich ausgefiltert.

ist zwar alles einwenig abenteuerlich - aber deine konstruktion gibt halt nichts anderes her.

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Sep. 2003)

Hi Luke,
nochmal kurz zu Deinem UVC-Problem: 
Ich nehme an, auch Dein UVC hat Anschlüsse bis 2". 
Bei 2" Anschluß paßt HT-Rohr DN50. 
Wenn Du nun nach dem Vortex auf DN50 reduzierst, dann kannst Du dort doch den UVC zwischenstecken und dann wieder aufreduzieren. Bei einem Durchfluß von 5000 Ltr. ist das nach dem Vortex kein Problem.  Soweit ich weiß ist Dein Filter ja noch nicht installiert, oder? Eine Aquamax kannst Du schon als Durchlaufpumpe einsetzen, man muß nur das Gehäuse abmachen. 
Solltest Du die Oase-Pumpe noch nicht gekauft haben, dann kannst Du auch die wesentlich günstigere "Seerose" oder "Aquamex" Pumpe kaufen. 
(Schau' mal unter www.meinteich.de) Soll keine Werbung sein, aber ich bin von diesen Pumpen begeistert und man muß nicht immer den teueren  Namen "Oase" mitbezahlen. 
Im Innenleben sind diese Pumpen mit Oase baugleich und laufen bei mir schon 3 Jahre x 365 Tage x 24 Std. Also ganz schön zuverlässig und sparsam. 

Gruß r.t.


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Sep. 2003)

ich habe mir gestern abend mal so überlegt, das ich meine alte nautilus doch weiter benutzen kann.sie muß ja nur noch das saubere wasser pumpen.  außerdem ich der filterekkekt größer, wenn die filterleistung geringer ist, oder?!?


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Luke,

ist das wieder das Thema "bessere Filterleistung durch langsame Strömungsgeschwindigkeit im Filter" ?

Die Empfehlung, das Wasser so langsam wie möglich durch den Filter strömen zu lassen, stammt meines Wissens aus der Thematik der Filterteiche (Pflanzenfilter). Um ehrlich zu sein: Auch ich empfehle bei Pflanzenfiltern immer eine langsame Strömungsgeschwindigkeit, kann aber selbst niht sagen, warum das so sein muss. Ich habe da - muss ich selbstkritisch so sehen - auch nur nachgeplappert. Vielleicht hat ja jemand eine nachvollziehbare Begründung.

Was Biofilter betrifft, denkt man bei dem Thema unwillkürlich an den Hamburger Mattenfilter (Aquarienfilter). Bei dem ist die Notwendigkeit einer langsamen Durchströmung wohl auch empirisch nachgewiesen worden. Ob da eine gedankliche Erklärung zu besteht, weiss ich jetzt gar nicht. Beim Mattenfilter wird die Matte ja auch nur ganz locker gehalten (geklemmt). Das verträgt sich schon einmal nicht mit hoher Fliessgeschwindigkeit. Ausserdem ist der Belebtschlamm ausserordentlich wichtig. Beides "passt" aber nicht unbedingt auf den Biofilter am Teich. Wenn der Filter das Wasser noch hindurchlässt, ohne überzulaufen - ich wüsste nicht, was gegen eine höhere Fliessgeschwindigkeit sprechen sollte.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan

Mir ist


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Sep. 2003)

hallo stefan,

eine extrem zu hohe fließgeschwindigkeit reißt die bakterien von ihrem medium mit und die wirkung des filters sinkt. (abgelesen) ..... habe noch nie zugeschaut   

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Jürgen,

irre ich mich, oder glaube ich, da ein Lächeln auf Deinen Lippen zu erkennen   ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Sep. 2003)

Oh mein Gott, man denke an all die armen Bakterien, die durch die starke Strömung im Filter Achterbahn fahren!!! Wie schrecklich   

Nein, stimmt schon, je länger man den Bakterien Zeit gibt ihr Werk zu tun, desto besser wird das sein, klingt durchaus logisch!

Genauso dürfte es sich auch bei der UV Lampe verhalten... je langsamer das Wasser vorbeifliesst, desto länger scheint das Licht drauf, desto stärker die verherende Wirkung

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Robbi
Meines Wissens reicht eine einmalige bestrahlung aus um das Erbgut der Algen zu verändern.Es werden aber diese bestrahlten Algen nicht dadurch abgetötet,sondern sie Teilen sich nicht mehr.

Doogi, pass blos auf, das die gefährlichen Uv Strahlen nicht aus der Lampe kommen und DICH verfolgen   
Paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (19. Sep. 2003)

hallo stefan,

ein halbes lächeln - aber nur in bezug auf das zuschauen - der rest stimmt  - u.a. nachzulesen bei ing. detters.
.... die tierchen verlieren ihre haftung auf den schwämmen etc. und wo nix bakies ist nix stickstoffe futtern .

gruß jürgen


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Sep. 2003)

Hallo zusammen,

mir leuchtet ein, dass das Wasser eine bestimmte Mindest-Verweildauer im UVC benötigt. Steht ja auch überall entsprechend geschrieben. Da kann man Abhilfe schaffen (Bypass).

Der Bakterienrasen wächst unablässig, Bakterien sterben ab, neue kommen hinzu usw... Was macht es da, wenn ein paar Bakterien aus dem Filter hinausgespült werden und in den Teich gelangen (wo sie auch existieren können, und zwar sehr gut) ? Im Filter werden entsprechend der Besiedlungsfläche, dem Nahrungsangebot und den übrigen Parametern (Sauerstoff...) kontinuierlich neue Bakterien gebildet. Wir reden ja auch nicht über Pumpen-Superpower in Rohren mit dünnem Querschnitt, sondern um ein wenig mehr oder weniger Durchfluss und damit Strömungsgeschwindigkeit.

Das mit der Verweildauer dürfte aber nicht stimmen. Natürlich kann mehr aufgezehrt werden, je länger die Verweildauer ist. Da aber kontinuierlich belastetes Wasser nachgeführt wird, ist es den Bakterien egal, ob sie sich z.B. Nitrit aus dem ersten, dem hundertsten oder millionsten Liter schnappen...

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Sep. 2003)

Hallo StefanS
Bei der Verweildauer des Wassers im UVC verwechselst du etwas.Das hat mit der Keimreduzierung zu tun,je länger je mehr,  und nicht damit wann die Bakterien etwas "Nitrit" schnappen???? die schnappen nix  
Sie wandeln um,Oxidieren.
Paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Sep. 2003)

???!? - Ich habe noch nicht einmal im Ansatz versucht, einen Zusammenhang zwischen Nitritation, Nitration und UVC herzustellen... 

Ich habe lediglich gesagt, dass es den Nitrobacter (bei den Nitrosomonas erfolgt das entsprechend) ziemlich gleichgültig ist, welches der im Wasser verteilten Nitrit-Moleküle sie zu Nitrat oxidieren. Da dürften wir doch übereinstimmen, oder ?

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Sep. 2003)

Hallo Stefan


dann habe ich aber auch alles falsch verstanden  in deinem Posting vom 22. 9. 11uhr 40  

Paul


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Sep. 2003)

Ich entschuldige mich für die missverständliche Formulierung   

Gruss
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (22. Sep. 2003)

Hallo StefanS
Angeeennnooommmeenn    
Paul


----------

